# Comcast Blocking Outgoing Email to an Email Address



## pook123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I recently changed to comcast cable internet. I can send and receive mail at my earthlink.net email. However, I cannot send to someone at an "rcullen.com" email address. I have NEVER had this problem with this domain.

I went over all settiings with comcast and they are correct.

Does anyone know how to UNBLOCK an email address from not being able to be sent to? Or, is there a setting or workaround so that i can send from comcast to the rcullen.com email address?

Comcast has not told me it is blocked, but I can think of no other reason and I've read that they randomly block TONS of email domains for "spam" purposes.

Anyone else have a solution to this? Thanks!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you sure that the rcullen.com mail server is not blocking mail from the Comcast mail system? Do you get any kind of error message of delivery failure reply message when sending e-mails to people at rcullen.com?

EDIT: I just tried going to www.rcullen.com and got a page from a web hosting company that the domain name is parked on their server. You may want to double check with your recipient to see if recullen.com is a valid e-mail server address.


----------



## pook123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know other people who have sent this person mail, but I know they are not with Comcast. In addition, I called the person with the rcullen.com email and he said he has been getting mail for 3 years at that address, so I know the address is valid.

You went to www.rcullen.com. That is a web address. He does not have any web address, so that would not be valid.

The error message I get from Comcast is "Delivery Failure temporary". I've gone over all my settings with Comcast in Outlook 2003 and they are correct. When I press "test settings" they all go through.

Thanks.


----------



## pook123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was not clear about the www.rcullen.com. So, I went to that site and it says that the domain was parked at www.namecheap.com. When I checked with the person who has this email, he says that the person who bought it and parks it is him. So it is valid.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

pook123 said:


> The error message I get from Comcast is "Delivery Failure temporary". I've gone over all my settings with Comcast in Outlook 2003 and they are correct. When I press "test settings" they all go through.


Do you get the "Delivery Failure temporary" message in the e-mail you sent that got bounced or in a popup window when you try to send the message? If you're getting the "Delivery Failure temporary" message in your e-mail that bounced back to you, there is possibly more information being reported and posting the top part of the bounced message here (if that's ok with the mods) could help.

Peace...


----------



## pook123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, Tomdkat. I will post the top part of that message this weekend.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Comcast does not even give a notification or return of your email anymore.

See this thread.

Comcast Email Failure: Other Victims?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting that link. 

Peace...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------



## comcast_blows (Feb 14, 2008)

We've been experiencing this problem as well. The problem occurs with messages going to or from a comcast.net address where the sending or receiving domain is using eNom's DNS servers. (DNS1.NAME-SERVICES.COM - DNS5.NAME-SERVICES.COM). It doesn't matter where the domain is hosted, just that it's using eNom's DNS.

Comcast confirmed the problem last week and we've noticed it happening intermittently. It is ridiculous that it has taken this long to get it solved and I tend to blame comcast and not eNom since no other ISP or host is having issues with eNom.

If it bugs you as much as me, call Comcast Security Assurances at: (856) 317-7272.

-----------------------

Here is a snippet of what our mail logs look like when trying to deliver to comcast.

SMTP<< 220 IMTA18.westchester.pa.mail.comcast.net comcast ESMTP server ready
SMTP>> EHLO MYSERVER.com
SMTP<< 250-IMTA18.westchester.pa.mail.comcast.net hello [ip.ad.dre.ss], pleased to meet you
250-HELP
250-SIZE 15728640
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 OK
SMTP>> MAIL FROM:<[email protected]> SIZE=8144
SMTP<< 452 4.1.0 ... temporary failure
LOG: MAIN
SMTP error from remote mail server after MAIL FROM:<[email protected]> SIZE=8144: host mx1.comcast.net [76.96.62.116]: 452 4.1.0 ... temporary failure
SMTP>> QUIT
Connecting to mx2.comcast.net [76.96.30.116]:25 ... connected
SMTP<< 220 IMTA27.emeryville.ca.mail.comcast.net comcast ESMTP server ready
SMTP>> EHLO MYSERVER.com
SMTP<< 250-IMTA27.emeryville.ca.mail.comcast.net hello [ip.ad.dre.ss], pleased to meet you
250-HELP
250-SIZE 15728640
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 OK
SMTP>> MAIL FROM:<[email protected]> SIZE=8144
SMTP<< 452 4.1.0 ... temporary failure
SMTP>> QUIT
LOG: MAIN
== [email protected] R=lookuphost T=remote_smtp defer (-45): SMTP error from remote mail server after MAIL FROM:<[email protected]> SIZE=8144: host mx2.comcast.net [76.96.30.116]: 452 4.1.0 ... temporary failure


----------

